# feist/beagle???



## Primos can man

well i got a feist for squirrel hunting and my beagle is just a yard dog but she will run anything and tree squirrels. well they kinda locked up on accident well they the pups were born today and i was just wounderin what they could be use for just to see but iam givin them all away dont need another dog. so if anyones ever hunted with a feagle ha let my know how it was


----------



## manok

That cross may be useful as Falconry dogs.


----------



## p&y finally

Years ago, the first rabbit hunt I ever went on was with a fiest/beagle mix. Looked like a mutt but she could run the fire out of a rabbit!


----------



## goose buster

Best jump dog I ever hunted with was a fiest/ beagle cross.


----------



## Vernon Holt

In my earlier days of rabbit hunting, it was commonplace to have a "jumpdog" as part of the pack.  It was the usual thing for it to be a small dog of questionable ancestry, and was not hindered by thick patches of sharp blackberry briars.  They could be expected to jump more rabbits than the rest of the pack combined.

The jump dog would run the rabbit until the pack joined the race, then he would return to the point of jump, ready to repeat his role.

The short ears of the feist cross is a distinct advantage in a thick patch of briars.  Beagles with their long ears have a tendency to become allergic to sharp briars.


----------



## justinbowtech

My grandpaw had a fiest years ago for a jump dog.Still to this  day , best one ive seen yet


----------



## sljones

Bet they would make a good deer tracking dog.


----------



## MFOSTER

paint one blue and send it to the preacher


----------



## olroy

Yes, My dad had beagles for 20+ years and he would have one in the pack that was 1/4 or 1/2 feist. They sure aren't for the guys that like (walkie talkies).. They will run the hair off a cotton tail.


----------



## Nga.

I know several people have made that cross for jump dogs. The ones that just want to tree they moved on to youth looking for squirrel dogs.

My son has a beagle/Jack Russell that is just a pup but is trailing the fire out of drags w/ speed. Also super alert to any noises in the trees and woods. We're real excited to see what she decides she wants to be.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Primos can man said:


> so if anyones ever hunted with a feagle ha let my know how it was



I made that cross once,but called it a beast.


----------



## simpleman30

i know a couple of guys that run deer on beagle/feist crosses.


----------



## tullisfireball

MFOSTER said:


> paint one blue and send it to the preacher


----------



## Carl4th

sound like a good cross from all the comments I have haerd a bulldog mixed with a fiest was one of the best squirrel dogs my friend has seen sometimes the right crosses can be the best hunting dogs at least thats what it sounds like to me good luck with your pups


----------



## mlandrum

MFOSTER said:


> paint one blue and send it to the preacher



Bring her ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

I want 1 Seriously!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

Younguns Birthday comeing up,and he needs a responsibility, hes getting to that age! I figure a dog will do him quite nice.


----------

